# Sloganize your name



## wasabi

http://thesurrealist.co.uk/slogan.cgi?word=YourTxtHere

Good to the Last Wasabi.

With my real name-

Let the Linda Begin.


----------



## buckytom

lol, mine came up with "turn loose the buckytom!" and "stimulation, for body and buckytom!" 

i guess one comes directly after the other one.


----------



## GB

Big Chocolate Gb.

or

Promise Her Anything, But Give Her Gary


----------



## DampCharcoal

LOL! "Mama's got the Magic of DampCharcoal!"

"Erik. It's What's for Dinner."

 That's a riot!


----------



## Alix

Devon Knows How They Make Alix So Creamy.  
You've Always Got Time For Alix. 

Time for a sharp Ken.​[FONT=impact, verdana][/FONT]


----------



## Ken

Alix said:
			
		

> Devon Knows How They Make Alix So Creamy.
> You've Always Got Time For Alix.
> 
> Time for a sharp Ken.
> ​


 
"Promise Her Anything.  But give her Ken."


----------



## texasgirl

Every Texasgirl helps

The loudest noise comes from the electric Stacy


----------



## licia

"the right licia at the right time" whatever that means.


----------



## Sandyj

"Show me the Sandyj"

and....for my _Other_ Name

"I bet he drinks RubyJean"


----------



## crewsk

"Why have cotton when you can have crewsk?" 


"We bring the good Kristin to life"  I just wonder what the bad Kristin is like!


----------



## mudbug

Aaaah, mudbug!

and

This is not your father's (insert real name here)


----------



## cartwheelmac

It Takes A Tough Man To Make A Tender Cartwheel.

 or
 
Only Siblings Can Prevent Forest Fires

and even

Just One Cameron - Give It To Me!

 Cameron

P.S. Three of my sisters were sitting side by side one guy asked me "what is your sister's name?" I said "which one?" He said "the red head" (two were red head) I said "which red head?" He said "the one in the purple shirt." Which was the 8 yo. old!


----------



## pdswife

"Don't live a little... live a PDSWIFE"

and 

Trish was   "Splash Trish all over"


----------



## middie

So Easy, No Wonder Middie is #1 !!!!

(don't know if that's good or not  )

and 

Poppin Fresh Desiree


----------



## shannon in KS

Break me off a piece of that shannon in ks....   

Dude, you're getting a shannon!


----------



## corazon

[FONT=impact, verdana]Break Me Off a Piece of That Corazon.[/FONT]


----------



## BlueCat

Got Bluecat?

BC


----------



## lindatooo

I got:

[FONT=impact, verdana]If Only Everything in Life was as Reliable as a Linda. [/FONT]


----------



## mrsmac

" Obey your Christine!!" (I'm going to put that one around the house for DH!!)
Or "We do Mrs mac right!" (sounds almost rude!)


----------



## SierraCook

There's Only One SierraCook   

or 

Shake the bottle, Wake the Janelle  


Here is what it said for Mom:

*Only Mom has the Answer*

This is what it said for my dog:

*Look, Ma, No Skidder! *​


----------



## corazon

I tried entering DH to see what happened and here are the results:

[FONT=impact, verdana]Doing It Right Before Your Dh [/FONT]


----------



## The Z

*OBEY YOUR THE Z*
 
*and*

*FEEL THE MARK !  *

*Well....... I guess that's it, then.  LOL   *

*.*


----------



## Maidrite

Mine says "I'd Walk a Mile for a Maidrite !" 
I can't tell you the first 2 unless you PM me, They well sound kind of naughty !  
I about fell out of the Chair, My James one was "If you want to get ahead,Get a James" !


----------



## middie

okay i tried it again here's what i got lol

If you can't beat Desiree... join Desiree 
(i don't think so lol)

Watch Out, There's a Desiree About !
(sums it up pretty well lol)

With a name like Middie, It has to be good 
(that's better lol)


----------



## Zereh

haha

You can do it if you Zereh it.

Smart. Beautiful. Nichole.

 Funny stuff. 


Z


----------



## Barbara L

I tried a few.  The last one was "No one does chicken like Barbara."  My first one was a little naughty.  I will pm it to you if you want it!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  I tried one more before exiting the site:

[FONT=impact, verdana]The Barbara Goes Straight to your Head.[/FONT]  Barbara​


----------



## buckytom

ok, without the bucky, i came up with:

a tommy is forever

feel the raw nekkid tommy of the road

gonna be a while? grab a tom.


----------



## urmaniac13

*U-R-MANIAC LIKE URMANIAC*


----------



## ronjohn55

Come one, Come all to Ronjohn!  

John

Great, now I've got the old Beavis and Butthead "Come to Butthead" bit stuck in my head!


----------



## Piccolina

[FONT=impact, verdana]Because I'm Worth Piccolina
or
[/FONT][FONT=impact, verdana]A Jessica Is Forever

My goodness, you'd think my DH was churning out my slogans! [/FONT][FONT=impact, verdana]
[/FONT]


----------



## crewsk

I just did it again and got _America's Most Trusted Crewsk_! 

TC's was _The Incredible, Edible TC_ & Savannah's was _Exceedingly Good Savannah._


----------



## Barbara L

My latest is "All the Barbara that's fit to print."

 Barbara


----------



## Jikoni

You Can't Top a Hyacinth.I like that actually.


----------



## funny

[FONT=impact, verdana]Stop. Go. Sarah.[/FONT]


----------



## SizzlininIN

I about peed my pants Middie.....I can't stop laughing!   






			
				middie said:
			
		

> So Easy, No Wonder Middie is #1 !!!!
> 
> (don't know if that's good or not  )
> 
> and
> 
> Poppin Fresh Desiree


----------



## SizzlininIN

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Come one, Come all to Ronjohn!
> 
> 
> Hey....after you drank too much of that antifreeze Bucky mentioned......I dare you to go stand on your snowblower and shout it out to the world for all your neighbors to hear


----------



## SizzlininIN

Mama Mia, That's a One Spicy Sizzlininin!
Please don't squeeze the tresa

I had to go through a few before I could pick ones to post because some were a little on the dirty side


----------



## buckytom

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> ronjohn55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come one, Come all to Ronjohn!
> 
> 
> Hey....after you drank too much of that antifreeze Bucky mentioned......I dare you to go stand on your snowblower and shout it out to the world for all your neighbors to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a toque, and boots, and your birthday suit!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ishbel

'It's the beautiful Ishbel'...


----------



## Ishbel

Did it again

Stop.Go.Ishbel


----------



## SizzlininIN

buckytom said:
			
		

> SizzlininIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a toque, and boots, and your birthday suit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay to see that!
Click to expand...


----------



## luvs

i am a secret luvs_food drinker.    
ummm..... hmmm...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Which Twin has the Cartwheelmac?

lol! Yep that sounds like my little 3-yo-old twin sisters who claim they are my #1 fan!

Cameron


----------



## Maidrite

Ok I had to try it again with my first name, middle name and ID name here they are !

Wouldn't you rather be James !  

A Moses works Wonders !  

The MAIDRITE is Mightier than the Sword !


----------



## cartwheelmac

A Day Without Cartwheelmac is Like a Day Without Sunshine.

Leggo my Grace!

Grace


----------



## 240brickman

here's what I came up with:

"Melts in Your 240brickman, Not in Your Hand"

...ahem...well...definitely not G-Rated.

I also tried my first name:

"Welcome to John Country"

now, THAT I like!


----------



## Barbara L

I did mine a few more times.  I can't put a few of them down because they definitely sounded naughty! 

Here are the clean ones I got tonight:

Simple Impartial Barbara.

Gonna Be a While?  Grab a Barbara.

You Need a Barbara.

 Barbara


----------



## TXguy

My favorites were:

Do the Scotty.

I can't believe it's not Scotty.

I liked the Scotty so much, I bought the company.

Only Scott has the answer. Right.

But I'd rather have a bowl of Scott.

The TXguy is mightier than the sword.


----------



## 240brickman

[FONT=impact, verdana]Moving at the Speed of 240brickman.[/FONT] ...I only have two speeds:  "slow"  and  "stop" --J


----------



## luckytrim

"Reach out and touch Luckytrim!."

and for my other name
"Is it Larry Yet??"


----------



## licia

Boy, did I hit pay dirt!!   "It's the bright one, it's the right one, it's Licia!"


----------



## jkath

you weren't kidding when you said there were many that sounded naughty!
Here's mine:

Better ingredients, Better jkath.


and, the one that will be taped to my refrigerator:

Kids Will Do Anything For Joani


----------



## jkath

I tried it with Discuss Cooking.... 


[FONT=impact, verdana]DiscussCooking, Take Me Away.[/FONT]


----------



## buckytom

i used the name my family calls me, tommy, and here's what i got:

the incredible, edible tommy. (i hope i don't smell like eggs  )

nothin says lovin like tommy from the oven. ('nuff said  )


----------



## jkath

[FONT=impact, verdana][/FONT] [FONT=impact, verdana][/FONT] [FONT=impact, verdana]Got A Tommy? You're In Luck.[/FONT]


----------



## middie

[FONT=impact, verdana]Ding-Dong! Middie Calling![/FONT]


----------



## nettieplee

LOL!  This is really funny.  First mine came out as "Have Annette Your Way"  Kind of scary eh?  I like the second one better "Easy Breezy Beautiful Annette"
This is definately getting sent to all my friends.


----------



## pdswife

Using Paulie... I got
.



[FONT=impact, verdana]A Day Without Paulie is Like a Day Without Sunshine.   
_
Boy oh boy!  They got that right!!_
[/FONT]


----------



## mudbug

*with my real name*

It's good to talk to <mudbug>


----------



## middie

oh my my my you should see what it comes up with using my first name.
definately not g rated i can tell you that much lol.
so i kep trying till i found a clean one i liked lol



Recommended By Dr. Desiree


----------

